# Sedgley and Gornal open show, Stafford



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have entered my whippets into this show but I can't find the schedule anywere. I put it some were safe but someone has moved it. 

Is there anyone going to this show or has catalogue that can tell me what time the judging starts. I think whippets are first in the ring but I have no idea what time. It is in Our dogs thes week but it doesn't say a start time.:mad2:


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

hi helen

show opens at 8.30 and judging starts from 9.30.

we are not going, best of luck for the day


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Anne 

I knew I could count on someone on here to help me out. If I get chance I'll see if I can find out the border results for you. Though I can see it being a bit hectic for me as I have 5 entered 4 in the breed classes 2 of which are in the same class and Owen in veteran.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks that would be good good luck


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well they've all had a bath and are ready to go.

OH actually told me to put them in the bath instead of bathing outside like I normally do as it is so cold.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

good show, just been tidying the girls up for ludlow tomorrow, they both had a good run round the field earlier, then got wet when it rained, but after a good rub with the towel there ready for anything.

good luck tomorrow,


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck to you at Ludlow too.I'll try and get the border results for you.


----------

